

Learn to read the Dotsies binary font by playing a game - trogdoro
http://dotsies.org/game/

======
dfc
This is the fourth time you have submitted something about dotsies. I realize
you are trying to drum up attention but are you concerned you might over
expose people and end up driving people away?

* Learn Dotsies by reading a story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3778958>

* Font using dots instead of letters, design your own: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3608176>

* Font using dots, easier to read than write: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3601687>

